# The role of a Chaplain



## Thinkingaloud (Feb 3, 2017)

http://www.indieskriflig.org.za/index.php/skriflig/article/view/2163/4233

This article might be of interest to anyone who is involved in chaplaincy. The author examines the different current models for chaplaincy before suggesting the "liminal model" - a "‘threshold’ figure like a ghost who exists in the living world, but is not fully part of it" .

"Essential elements of this liminal ministry are:

_The chaplain should recognise that every human being is made in the image of God._ This may seem an obvious statement, but in the context of war and conflict smaller ideologies, such as an unhealthy nationalism, can begin to take precedence even in the chaplain’s life and ministry.
_The chaplain should be able to transcend mere nationalism._ An example of this kind of ministry is found in the work of Henry Gerecke, an American Second World War chaplain, who not only effectively cared for his own troops, but was also able to care for the spiritual and pastoral needs of the Nazi leadership at Nuremburg after being appointed as their chaplain (Grossmith 1998:11–80).
_The chaplain should recognise that the highest position he could hold is that of chaplain, and career progression cannot be a genuine aim._ The senior chaplain is responsible for the administration and operational direction of the chaplain, but his key responsibility must be for the pastoral care and support of the chaplains within the remit of his direction.
_Humility is a key mark of the chaplain._ The chaplain must continue to evidence a teachable spirit, seeking to learn throughout his service to others in Christ’s name (cf. Phlp 2:3–4). Christ is our example and goal and it is his approval the chaplain should be prayerfully seeking (v. 5–11).
_The chaplain’s core responsibility is for pastoral care and this needs to be his chief skill._ Promotion should require proven pastoral skills as well as administrative and leadership gifting.
_The chaplain is primarily answerable to his sending church regarding denominational integrity and spirituality._ The sending church is a liminal entity itself, and needs to be engaged with the work of its chaplains as well as with the chaplaincy leadership.
_The chaplain should not carry arms, even for self-defence_. This is important, because the chaplain represents something greater than a nation at war: he is an officially recognised representative of Christ and his Kingdom"


----------



## earl40 (Feb 3, 2017)

The last role of "_not carry arms, even for self-defence_" is simply incorrect if one is in the zone of battle.


----------



## Edward (Feb 3, 2017)

earl40 said:


> The last role of "_not carry arms, even for self-defence_" is simply incorrect if one is in the zone of battle.



I thought that was what Chaplain's Assistants were for? 

I haven't seen our Chaplain's Assistant around for a good while, but maybe an ex-Chaplain will chime in and shed some light on the issue.


----------



## earl40 (Feb 3, 2017)

Edward said:


> I thought that was what Chaplain's Assistants were for?
> 
> I haven't seen our Chaplain's Assistant around for a good while, but maybe an ex-Chaplain will chime in and shed some light on the issue.



"Buy a sword" and hire an assistant to do the dirty work?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 3, 2017)

Edward said:


> I thought that was what Chaplain's Assistants were for?
> 
> I haven't seen our Chaplain's Assistant around for a good while, but maybe an ex-Chaplain will chime in and shed some light on the issue.



Edward, you are correct. Chaplains don't carry a weapon - even for self-defense. That is precisely what the chaplain assistants are for...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## earl40 (Feb 3, 2017)

SolaScriptura said:


> Edward, you are correct. Chaplains don't carry a weapon - even for self-defense. That is precisely what the chaplain assistants are for...



So is this simply a requirement based on a rule the military makes up? In other words, is it unbiblical to defend yourself if you were allowed to carry?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 4, 2017)

earl40 said:


> So is this simply a requirement based on a rule the military makes up? In other words, is it unbiblical to defend yourself if you were allowed to carry?



It is one of the rules. Of course it isn't unbiblical to defend oneself in war. But if you want to be a chaplain in the US military you're gonna have to play by their rules. But it really is ok... You're being guarded by everyone. No one is going to let their chaplain get shot.


----------



## Alex Washburn (Feb 6, 2017)

earl40 said:


> The last role of "_not carry arms, even for self-defence_" is simply incorrect if one is in the zone of battle.


No that is not incorrect. A chaplain is always a non-combatant, therefore they cannot carry arms even in battle. If they ever pick up a weapon they immediately become a combatant and the Geneva conventions rules on non-combatants no longer apply to them.


----------



## Timmay (Feb 6, 2017)

SolaScriptura said:


> It is one of the rules. Of course it isn't unbiblical to defend oneself in war. But if you want to be a chaplain in the US military you're gonna have to play by their rules. But it really is ok... You're being guarded by everyone. No one is going to let their chaplain get shot.



A few army guys I did some work with hated chaplains because they wouldn't pick up a weapon. They couldn't trust him to "have their backs."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 6, 2017)

Timmay said:


> A few army guys I did some work with hated chaplains because they wouldn't pick up a weapon. They couldn't trust him to "have their backs."
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Those were guys who didn't know the rules and allowed their feelings to be shaped by their ignorance. Or maybe they were some of that sort that wanted to do war like Viking marauders and they loathed that chaplains bring a remembrance of God into the mix. (Yes, that sort exists.)


----------



## earl40 (Feb 6, 2017)

SolaScriptura said:


> Those were guys who didn't know the rules and allowed their feelings to be shaped by their ignorance. Or maybe they were some of that sort that wanted to do war like Viking marauders and they loathed that chaplains bring a remembrance of God into the mix. (Yes, that sort exists.)



They should not have hated anybody. Let us be honest the rule that applies to chaplains in our military is different than the command to buy a sword that Jesus gave. In other words, if the current rule was not there our chaplains would be allowed by scripture to carry.


----------

